# [HOWTO] Migration vers X modulaire

## UB|K

Migration vers X modulaire

Comme je viens d'effectuer la transition vers le nouveau serveur X modulaire, je me propose de traduire le "guide" officiel de migration rédigé par Donnie Berkholz et Joshua Baergen. La traduction est n'est pas littérale mais il devrait y avoir tout ce qu'il faut.

Pour plus d'infos, il y a un thread de support (en anglais) qui devrait vous aider à résoudre d'éventuels problèmes:

The modular X server bugs, annoyances and solutions thread - part1 et part2

Doc officielle gentoo :

Guide de migration vers X.Org modulaire

Guide de portage vers X modulaire

(comme c'est traduit de l'anglais, les versions anglaises ont plus de chances d'être à jour: migrating et porting)

Changelog :

 19/12/2005 premier jet

20/12/2005 ajout d'une partie sur accélération EXA/i810.

22/12/2005 xorg-6.9/7.0 sont officiellement sortis mais pas dans portage (287 paquets ça doit être long à tester), cependant un "emerge -auDv xorg-x11" apporte son lot de nouveaux paquets.

23/12/2005 ajout du problème evdev/gnome-settings-daemon.

29/12/2005 xorg-7.0 est dans portage mais toujours hardmaské, ajout d'un problème de compilation de xorg-sever et modificatication du script de démasquage/keywordage.

02/02/2006 ajout de la gestion des drivers via le make.conf et ajout des liens vers la doc officielle.

24/03/2006 xorg-7.0 est passé en ~ARCH.

1. Introduction

Pour éviter que les anciens paquets ne viennent interférer, nous allons nettoyer complètement tout ce qui est lié à l'ancien xorg. Cette étape n'est pas absolument nécessaire mais cela aidera à une transition sans problème.

2. Nettoyage de l'ancien serveur X

Avant de commencer, assurer vous que vous avez un ancien xorg-x11 émergé avec USE=dlloader si le FLAG dlloader était disponible pour cette version. Il n'est pas disponible pour les versions >=6.8.99.15.

(NDT: comme ce n'est pas mon cas, je n'ai aucune idée quand à l'importance de ce point)

 Backup de l'ancienne installation:

```
emerge -av gentoolkit

quickpkg xorg-x11
```

 Suppression de l'ancienne installation:

```
emerge -aCv xorg-x11

rm -rf /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11

rm -rf /usr/lib/libGL*
```

Les deux dernières lignes correspondent à la suppression des liens symboliques créés par opengl-update. Avant ces étapes vous pouvez faire un backup plus complet de votre installation.

 Si /usr/X11R6 n'est pas un lien symbolique vers /usr (NDT: ça devrait pas être le cas sauf si votre install est très ancienne) vous devrez supprimer ce répertoire. Mais avant cela, il est utile de sauver une liste des applications qui y ont été installées:

```
if [[ ! -L /usr/X11R6 ]]; \

   then equery belongs /usr/X11R6 > usr-x11r6-packages \

   && rm -rf /usr/X11R6; \

fi
```

3. Installation de X modulaire

 Unmaskage et keywordage massif de tous les ebuilds: (!! xorg-7.0 n'étant plus hardmaské, cette partie est obsolète !! )

[PÉRIMÉ]

```
sed -n '/Modularized X/,/xcursor-themes/p' /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

Tous les ebuilds sont en ~ARCH, donc si vous êtes en "stable", copiez cette liste dans /etc/portage/package.keywords et ajoutez y le keyword qui va bien.

edit: pour faciliter tout ça, le script suivant fait tout d'un coup:

```
#!/bin/sh

my_kw="~amd64"  #<-- seul truc à éditer

cp /etc/portage/package.unmask /etc/portage/package.unmask.save

cp /etc/portage/package.keywords /etc/portage/package.keywords.save

sed -n '/xorg-docs/,/xcursor-themes/p' /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask > temp.mask

cat temp.mask >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

for i in `cat temp.mask`;

        do echo $i $my_kw >> /etc/portage/package.keywords;

done;

rm temp.mask 
```

[/PÉRIMÉ]

 Si vous êtes en ARCH, il vous faudra mettre la liste des paquets dans /etc/portage/package.keywords. Mais comme ces paquets ne sont plus dans /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask, les scripts ci-dessus ne marcheront plus. Allez voir ce post pour avoir la liste des paquets.

 USEFLAGS: quelques flags font leur apparition (comme "dri") donc faites un petit "emerge -pv xorg-x11" avant de lancer l'installation histoire de voir ça.

En parlant de flags, il est conseillé de construire x11-apps/mesa-progs avec le flags -motif sous peine d'une erreur de compilation.

```
echo 'media-libs/mesa -motif' >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

 Installation: le nom de l'ebuild est toujours le même à la différence que c'est maintenant un méta-ebuild qui va installer le serveur X ainsi que plusieurs applications nécessaires à son bon fonctionnement. 

```
emerge -av xorg-x11
```

L'installation est du genre minimale et des ebuilds tel xcursor-themes ne sont pas installé par défaut.

 Installation des drivers. Selon votre matériel, installez les drivers qui conviennent:

```
ati-drivers             xf86-input-penmount   xf86-video-s3

kyro-drivers            xf86-input-spaceorb   xf86-video-s3virge

mtxdrivers-pro          xf86-input-summa      xf86-video-savage

synaptics               xf86-input-tek4957    xf86-video-siliconmotion

xf86-input-acecad       xf86-input-ur98       xf86-video-sis

xf86-input-aiptek       xf86-input-void       xf86-video-sisusb

xf86-input-calcomp      xf86-video-apm        xf86-video-sunbw2

xf86-input-citron       xf86-video-ark        xf86-video-suncg14

xf86-input-digitaledge  xf86-video-ati        xf86-video-suncg3

xf86-input-dmc          xf86-video-chips      xf86-video-suncg6

xf86-input-dynapro      xf86-video-cirrus     xf86-video-sunffb

xf86-input-elo2300      xf86-video-cyrix      xf86-video-sunleo

xf86-input-elographics  xf86-video-dummy      xf86-video-suntcx

xf86-input-evdev        xf86-video-fbdev      xf86-video-tdfx

xf86-input-fpit         xf86-video-glint      xf86-video-tga

xf86-input-hyperpen     xf86-video-i128       xf86-video-trident

xf86-input-jamstudio    xf86-video-i740       xf86-video-tseng

xf86-input-joystick     xf86-video-i810       xf86-video-v4l

xf86-input-keyboard     xf86-video-imstt      xf86-video-vesa

xf86-input-magellan     xf86-video-mga        xf86-video-vga

xf86-input-magictouch   xf86-video-neomagic   xf86-video-via

xf86-input-microtouch   xf86-video-newport    xf86-video-vmware

xf86-input-mouse        xf86-video-nsc        xf86-video-voodoo

xf86-input-mutouch      xf86-video-nv         

xf86-input-palmax       xf86-video-rendition
```

MAJ: les drivers sont maintenant gérés via le make.conf et les variables "VIDEO_CARDS" et "INPUT_DEVICES".

dans mon cas, voici à quoi ressemble mon make.conf:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard"
```

ce qui ajoute les drivers proprio nvidia et les drivers clavier/souris.

note: certains drivers externes tels nvida-glx, wacom ainsi que certaines apllis vnc peuvent ne plus marcher dans la mesure ou ils installent des fichiers dans /usr/lib/modules au lieu du nouveau /usr/lib/xorg/modules. Certaines de ces applis disposent désormais d'une détection du serveur X modulaire, il convient donc de les réemerger pour quelles fonctionnent. Le cas échéant, une copie ou un lien symbolique des modules vers leur nouvelle place devait faire l'affaire (à tester, je n'ai pas eu ce problème).

4. Accélération EXA pour les cartes i810

Les versions finales de xorg-6.9/7.0 vont proposer l'accélération matérielle EXA (issue de kdivre) pour les drivers i128, radeon et sis. Néanmoins, elle sera dans le futur également disponible pour d'autres cartes dont celles basées sur un chip intel (driver i810). Des patchs sont déjà disponibles bien qu'absolument non supportés et incomplets. Les patchs fournis ici sont conçus pour la version monolithique de xorg (6.9 donc) mais sur bugs.gentoo, on peut trouver une adaptation à X modulaire: bug 110299

  Avertissement: ce patch est expérimental, incomplet et non supporté, cela a pour conséquence (pour le moment) que le DRI est en partie cassé: "glxinfo" vous dira que le driect rendering est activé mais "glxgears" vous prouvera le contraire en plantant X. Pour une utilisation sans 3D mais avec l'extension composite activée (et les effets qui vont avec) il n'y a pas grand chose à craindre.

 En bonus et suite à ce premier point, je vous donne le tip du boulay: si votre économiseur d'écran fait appel à la 3D, changez le AVANT de faire ces modifs et le redémarrage de X sinon, c'est le drame!

 Téléchargement et modification du patch:

```
wget http://dev.gentoo.org/~joshuabaergen/experimental/xf86-video-i810-exa.tar.bz2

cd /usr/local/portage

tar -jxvf /chemin/vers/l'/archive/xf86-video-i810-exa.tar.bz2
```

Cet ebuild est pour une vieille version du driver mais le patch s'applique sans problème à une version plus récente, nous allons donc changer le nom de l'ebuild:

```
cd /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810

mv xf86-video-i810-1.4.0.1.ebuild xf86-video-i810-1.4.1.2-r1.ebuild

ebuild xf86-video-i810-1.4.1.2-r1.ebuild digest
```

 Installation du driver (  :Exclamation:  vérifiez que le FLAG dri est bien activé)

```
emerge -av =xf86-video-i810-1.4.1.2-r1
```

On installe également la partie composite de xorg (si c'est pas déjà fait):

```
emerge -av libXcomposite xcompmgr transset
```

 Configuration. Pour activer Xcomposite/EXA, il y a deux choses à ajouter à xorg.conf:

```
Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "enable"

EndSection
```

et dans la section device:

```
Option "AccelMethod" "exa"
```

et c'est tout, n'essayer pas de charger un module "exa", ça ne marchera pas. En redémarrant X vous devriez avoir activé l'accélération EXA, pour en être sur:

```
~ $ grep -i exa /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(**) I810(0): Option "AccelMethod" "exa"

(**) I810(0): Using EXA for acceleration

(II) Loading sub module "exa"

(II) LoadModule: "exa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so

(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(II) I810(0): EXA: No offscreen pixmaps

```

 Pour activer EXA avec les cartes ATI, voir le howto de _droop_

 Pour les ouf malades qui veulent essayer EXA avec le drvier opensource nvidia, j'ai adapté vite fait le patch (à la base pour la version monolythique de X) et réussi à l'appliquer à xf86-video-nv. Je peux donner la marche à suivre mais: ça rame à mort, toujours pas de dri bref, c'est juste pour faire le cake... 

5. Problèmes

NDT: le guide est relativement ancien alors je n'ai laissé que les problèmes qui ne sont pas fixés (en me basant sur une lecture rapide du thread de support). Il manque sans aucun doute des kilos d'erreurs potentielles!

 Configuration: assurez vous que votre xorg.conf de spécifie pas de "ModulePath" car ce dernier a changé de /usr/lib/modules à /usr/lib/xorg/modules.

 Certains paquets veulent downgrader xorg-x11 à cause de la dépendance "virtual/x11":

l'arbre de portage n'a pas été entièrement migré vers un support complet de X modulaire. Pour l'instant, une solution a été donnée dans la GWN de la semaine:

```
echo 'virtual/x11 x11-base/xorg-x11' > /etc/portage/profile/virtuals
```

Vous pouvez aidez à l'effort de portage en lisant: porting to modular X howto et en remplissant des rapports de bugs assignés directement aux mainteneurs du paquet.

(les mainteneurs sont listés dans les fichiers "metadata.xml" qui se trouvent dans les répertoires des ebuilds, l'appli "app-portage/herdstat" peut trouver ces infos rapidement).

 Plus de clavier et de vilains logs du genre:

```
> Warning:          Multiple interpretations of "NoSymbol+AnyOfOrNone(all)"

>                   Using last definition for duplicate fields

expected keysym, got XF86_Switch_VT_1: line 51 of pc/pc
```

Tout d'abord, vérifiez la présence du fichier "XKeysymDB", si il est absent, c'est pas de bol, réemerger libX11 peut aider. Si il est bien là:

```
export XKEYSYMDB=/usr/share/X11/XKeysymDB

startx
```

et pour pérenniser le fix en attendant une solution plus correcte:

```
echo XKEYSYMDB=/usr/share/X11/XKeysymDB >> /etc/env.d/00basic
```

 Problème de souris. Il semble que l'autodétection de la souris ( -> protocol =auto dans le fichier de conf) ne marche pas. Il convient donc de renseigner plus précisément le protocole dans xorg.conf (genre PS/2 ou IMPS/2).

Pour les souris avec ouate-mille boutons le driver "evdev" semble plus approprié que "mouse" (cf. le thread de support pour plus d'infos).

 gdm/kdm ne marchent pas.

Sur une installation "fraîche" de gentoo, il se peut que le lien /usr/X11R6 soit absent (aucun ebuild ne le créé) et perturbe nos amis gdm/kdm. Il suffit donc faire ce lien à la mano:

```
cd /usr

ln -s ../usr X11R6
```

 gnome-settings-daemon plante au démarrage de gnome en cas d'utilisation d'une souris avec le driver evdev. 

L'erreur est la suivante:

```
The program 'gnome-settings-daemon' received an X Window System error.

This probably reflects a bug in the program.

The error was 'BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)'.

  (Details: serial 356 error_code 2 request_code 116 minor_code 0)

  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;

   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.

   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line

   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful

   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)

[1135104652,000,xklavier.c:XklStartListen/]
```

Allez voir le bug 116195 qui propose un patch (à appliquer au paquet gnome-base/control-center) qui résoud le problème (où pas).

 erreur de compilation pour xorg-server liée à GLX (libs proprios nvidia). Une erreur du style:

```
glxcmds.c: in function __glxQuerryHyper... 'xGLXQuery...' undeclared
```

plus d'infos et la solution sur le post de marvin rouge

6. Bilan

Voilou, rien de bien compliqué, après, le taux de réussite est très variable. J'ai effectué la migration sur 2 PC:

-un desktop amd64: même pas un problème, trop facile.

-un laptop x86: la grosse lutte. Entre les paquets qui plantent à l'emerge, le clavier qui marche pas, la souris qui marche avec un curseur invisible et autres réjouissances, j'y ai passé pas mal de temps. Mais maintenant le laptop va bien, merci pour lui.

Alors maintenant, quelle est l'utilité d'une telle migration alors que xorg-7.0 n'est pas encore  finalisé? Soyons clair: aucune à part pour les grands enfants qui comme moi ont du temps à perdre et qui aiment jouer avec le dernier truc pas stable. Du point de vue de perfs, j'ai l'impression que le bouzin se charge un peu plus vite mais je reconnais que c'est totalement subjectif (c'est nouveau -> ça vas forcement plus vite!) et que l'utilisation mémoire est plus faible. Malheureusement je n'ai pas enregistré de mesures avant la migration et je ne peux donc pas appuyer mes propos.

Si votre soucis est la stabilité, je n'ai aucun problème de ce côté là que ce soit en amd64/nvidia(dernier drivers proprios) et x86/i810.

Ceux qui possèdent une carte ATI vont (pour une fois, si j'ose dire) être contents car cela leur permettra de tester la nouvelle accélération EXA avec le driver radeon opensource, il parait que ça marche bien: à vous les joies de le l'extension Composite!

Pour plus d'infos sur l'évolution de EXA: Xorg EXA status

Je rajouetrais que si vous avez des doutes sur mon niveau en anglais (ce qui est légitime), la VO se trouve ici : Migrating to modular X HOWTO

Milles excuses pour les fautes d'orthographe qui trainent (c'est pas mon fort), si vous vous voyez un autre type de faute/typo ou bien des choses à ajouter, je me ferais un plaisir d'éditer ce post. En attendant, bonne migration.

----------

## _droop_

Bonjour,

J'ai pas eu le temps de tout lire, mais dès que j'aurais le temps, je le ferais...

Sinon, j'ai publier un how to quasiment similaire (que j'ai pas eu le temps de finaliser). Il était destiné à ceux qui voudrait tester les drivers open source sur les ati récentes : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-408668.html (ce qui comprend l'installation du dernier xorg).

Bonne soirée.

edit :

Comme c'est pas très très long, j'ai pris le temps de le lire. Ca me paraît complet (il y a des choses que j'ai pas encore mis dans le mien mais qui était prévu comme le vitual/X11) mais néanmoins synthétique (donc facile à suivre).

Tu as pris le parti de ne pas mettre de version dans /etc/portage/package.mask. C'est une bonne idée : tes instructions restent toujours valables; et une mauvaise : à chaque mise à jour, on va se retrouver avec la dernière version (et cette nouvelle version peût ne pas être stable  ou ne pas s'installer correctement (comme tu l'as probablement constaté)). Ca mériterait un avertissement. L'avantage de mettre des versions et que ca va finir par se stabiliser (enfin pas avant quelques mois, visiblement), l'inconvenient étant qu'il faut lutter contre emerge à coup de "vi /etc/portage/package.*" avec en plus les mêmes problèmes de paquets pas encore stables...

Bon travail.Last edited by _droop_ on Mon Dec 19, 2005 6:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UB|K

salut, 

j'avais pas vu ton post pour la bonne raison que j'ai pas de ATI, mais c'est vrai que pour le coup cette traduction fait un brin doublon. 

Si je peux me permettre 2 petites remarques sur ton howto:

-évites de mettre des numéros de version aux paquets que tu désmasque/keywordise car ça bouge beaucoup en ce moment et certains paquet de ta liste sont désormais obsolétes: par exemple la version de xorg-server que tu proposes n'est même plus dans portage actuellement!

-la partie sur glxinfo/glxgears est aussi périmée (depuis 2 jours environ) car le paquet mesa-progs a fait son apparition.

C'est con que j'ai pas vu ton post avant, ça m'aurait évité de m'exiter sur mesa et cette pourriture de FLAG motif!! (d'ailleurs je l'ai oublié dans ce howto celui là, je corrige ça).

edit:   :Laughing:  l'edit croisé sur le package.mask... pour te répondre, je suis partisan d'avoir la dernier version du paquet et si ça passe pas, bah tant pis, je skip et met à jour plus tard.

----------

## _droop_

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -la partie sur glxinfo/glxgears est aussi périmée (depuis 2 jours environ) car le paquet mesa-progs a fait son apparition.
> 
> 

 

Tout à fait. Je pense que je vais te laisser finaliser ton how to et peut-être mettre un lien dans le mien pour ne pas avoir de doublons, ou alors le contraire    :Laughing: 

note : j'ai encore édité mais là, c'est le moment d'arréter, on va finir par plus se comprendre...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _droop_

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

> Tout à fait. Je pense que je vais te laisser finaliser ton how to et peut-être mettre un lien dans le mien pour ne pas avoir de doublons, ou alors le contraire    

 

Je précise ma pensée, j'ai parler (  :Smile:  ) un peu vite, le but n'est pas de te laisser tout faire mais de centraliser au maximun les infos, et il me paraît plus intéressant de centraliser dans ton sujet qui est beaucoup plus générique que le mien. ceci reste bien sûr une proposition.   :Wink: 

Voilà.

----------

## UB|K

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

> Je précise ma pensée, j'ai parler (  ) un peu vite, le but n'est pas de te laisser tout faire mais de centraliser au maximun les infos, et il me paraît plus intéressant de centraliser dans ton sujet qui est beaucoup plus générique que le mien. ceci reste bien sûr une proposition.   

 

Comme tu le sent, mais effectivement, comme ton poste est plus spécifique au carte ATI, tu peux effectivement renvoyer toute le partie "Xorg" vers ici.

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

> le but n'est pas de te laisser tout faire 

 

boah, t'en fais pas pour ça: il me reste pas beaucoup de chose à faire, peut être (surement même) un peu d'orthographe, et quelques ajouts dans la partie "problèmes" si j'ai d'autre soucis lors de futures mises à jour ou si quelqu'un poste qqchose d'interressant. A part ça je vais pas crouler sous le taf, merci de t'en soucier!!

----------

## geekounet

Sympa le howto, je l'ai lu pour vérifier si j'avais pas oublier qq chose. Apparemment je suis bon.

J'ai dû migré vers xorg-x11 7.0 pour avoir le DRI sur ma carte i915GM. Avant, fallait passer par un patch pas trop propre ...

Et j'en suis content, j'ai aucun pb.

J'ai même pu me débarraser des fonts bitmaps (enfin presque toutes, il reste juste fixed au cas où).

----------

## UB|K

Salut, 

vu que tu as comme moi une carte i915GM, tu sera peut être intéressé par la section que je viens d'ajouter: EXA pour i810.

Bon, si ton objectif est d'avoir un DRI en état de marche, c'est peut-être pas le bon plan mais ça ce tente.

D'ailleurs tant que je suis dans le rayon i915GM, il me semblait que le hack 855/915resolution devait être intégré au driver i810 afin de pouvoir gérer directement les résolutions non-standard. Mais, j'ai pas l'impression que ce soit le cas: je doit toujours utiliser 915resolution, la manpage de i810 n'en parle pas et je trouve pas d'infos à ce sujet... En saurais tu un peu plus ou bien??

----------

## geekounet

En fait je préfère garder mon DRI. J'avais pas encore entendu parlé de 855/915resolution. Ca sert à quoi exactement ? Parce que chez moi, j'ai bien la console et X en 1280x800 sans problème. Mon problème en ce moment, ce sont les écrans externes et projecteurs à cause de la résolution en 16/10. Enfin, on va pas en discuté ici, je ferai un topic sur le sujet un jour si je trouve pas d'ici là, sinon je ferai un beau howto   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## kopp

Yop merci pour le howto, chezmoiçamarche.com !

Bon juste une remarque à ceux qui, comme moi, ne serait ni très attentifs, ni très futés... c'est bien nvidia-glx qu'il faut réemerger et pas nvidia-kernel ... 

j'ai galéré un moment pour ça....

----------

## UB|K

en parlant des drivers nvidia, une nouvelle version vient de sortir mais l'ebuild est tout pourrave (changelog: "some cleanups" -> raté). Ça désinstalle pas la version précédente et ça casse tout (cf ce thread).

la solution est la suivante:

```
emerge -aCv nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx

emerge -av nvidia-glx

ebuild /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-glx/nvidia-glx-1.0.8178.ebuild compile

cp /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-glx-1.0.8178/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8178-pkg2/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/

cp /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-glx-1.0.8178/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8178-pkg2/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so.1.0.8178 /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so

eselect opengl set nvidia
```

(pas de copier/coller: ces lignes sont pour amd64).

+ ajout d'un truc sur evdev dans la section problème du howto

edit: pînaise, sacré progrès le dernier driver nvidia: Xcomposite super fluide et aucun problème avec 3D+composite. Manque plus qu'un ebuild correct et c'est parfait.

----------

## Leander256

Bon je viens de me prendre la tête pour pouvoir faire un emerge -vp xorg-x11, je pense que c'est une bonne idée de poster ici les rajouts faits aux fichiers de portage (sachant que j'ai même pas certains USE flags activés), comme ça ceux qui veulent tester de suite la nouvelle version ne perdront pas 1/2h à cette étape :

 */etc/portage/package.unmask wrote:*   

> =x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0
> 
> =x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1
> 
> =x11-libs/libX11-0.99.4
> ...

 

 */etc/portage/package.keywords wrote:*   

> =x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1 ~x86
> 
> =x11-libs/libX11-0.99.4 ~x86
> 
> =x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.1 ~x86
> ...

 

Pour info j'ai utilisé le script suivant :

```
#!/bin/sh

echo "=${1} ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "=${1}" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

emerge -vp xorg-x11
```

qui prend en argument le nom complet du package ainsi que sa version à démasquer.

----------

## marvin rouge

Merci UB|K pour ce howto.

J'ai bien galéré, à cause d'un problème avec eselect-opengl.

Donc, pour ceux en ~amd64, eselect-opengl-1.0.3, et des erreurs sur xorg-server, j'ai mis la solution que j'ai utilisée dans ce post

+

----------

## UB|K

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> Merci UB|K pour ce howto.
> 
> J'ai bien galéré, à cause d'un problème avec eselect-opengl.
> 
> Donc, pour ceux en ~amd64, eselect-opengl-1.0.3, et des erreurs sur xorg-server, j'ai mis la solution que j'ai utilisée dans ce post

 

Mais de rien, ce fut un plaisir!

je vais éditer le howto et faire un lien vers ton thread, ça peut servir.

Sinon, par rapport au post de Leander256 et suite à ce que je disais à _droop_ (sur les histoires de versions de paquet dans package.unmask & co), voici un script qui permet de démasquer tout xorg-7.0 et de keyworder toutes les deps comme il faut dans la foulée. Contrairement à la liste de Leander256, aucune version de paquet n'est présente ce qui permet de rester à jour plus facilement. Mais comme gentoo est une histoire de choix (tm), faites comme bon vous semble!

```
#!/bin/sh

my_kw="~amd64"

cp /etc/portage/package.unmask /etc/portage/package.unmask.save

cp /etc/portage/package.keywords /etc/portage/package.keywords.save

sed -n '/xorg-docs/,/xcursor-themes/p' /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask > temp.mask

cat temp.mask >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

for i in `cat temp.mask`;

        do echo $i $my_kw >> /etc/portage/package.keywords;

done;

rm temp.mask

```

 :Exclamation:  comme chez moi tout est déjà démasqué/keywordé, je ne l'ai pas testé en vrai mais juste dans dossier bidon (sans le préfixe "/etc/portage/" en gros). Mais bon, il ne devrait pas y  avoir de soucis (en plus il backup les fichiers modifiés...)

Une limitation du script existe pour l'amd64 dans la mesure ou certains paquets n'existent qu'en ~x86, il faudra donc éventuellement repasser derrière.

----------

## marvin rouge

Allez, un petit tip pour pouvoir avoir xpdf (bien pratique).

app-text/xpdf a besoin de x11-libs/openmotif pour créer /usr/bin/xpdf (l'executable qui nous interresse). Mais x11-libs/openmotif plante si il n'y a pas x11-libs/libXp. Donc, dans l'ordre:

```

emerge libXp

emerge motif-config openmotif

emerge xpdf
```

(peut-être aussi xbitmaps après libXp si ça passe pas).

----------

## marvin rouge

Nouveauté, liées à /etc/make.conf et Xorg modulaire: le choix des xf86-input se fait via le make.conf. Donc il faut rajouter:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"
```

(si comme moi vous avez une nvidia, un clavier et une souris).

Ensuite, ça calcule les dépendance correctement.

+

----------

## UB|K

Ouaip, j'avais pas vu ça.

Je vais donc payer ma mini-mise à jour et donner les liens vers la doc gentoo officielle.

----------

## niin

Bah moi j'ai un petit soucis pas très pratique ; en gros, X se lance (avec le twm puisque j'ai encore rien installé d'autre) et j'ai droit a un magnifique paysage monochrome où le xterm est blanc sans bordure avec écriture noire (il y a quand même le '#' qui est bleu), et le fond est noir. La souris (enfin le pad synaptics) marche impec, mais quand je clic le fond pour sortir le menu... rien, mais je ne sais pas si c'est le menu qui est de la même couleur que le fond , ou si c'est le twm qui marche pas ou si c'est les boutons du pad qui repondent pas :/

Je pense que le pad y est pour rien puisqu'il se charge correctement apparemment ; par contr eon ne peut pas en dire de même des couleurs. Voici le log :

Couldn't open RGB_DB '/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb'

 *Quote:*   

> The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:
> 
> > Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols
> 
> >                   Ignoring extra symbols
> ...

 

j'ai ré-émergé xterm et twm mais ca n'a rien changé.

----------

## UB|K

salut,

à mon avis le problème vient du "RgbPath" dans ton xorg.conf, l'anciene place est:

```
RgbPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"
```

et il te dit qu'il ne le trouve pas. C'est normal car sa nouvelle place est:

```
RgbPath     "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"
```

tu peux carrément le suprimmer du fichier de conf car la valeur par défaut marchera très bien.

Normalement etc-update gère ce genre de truc, tu l'as peut être zappé??

----------

## niin

j'ai bien fait etc-update mais ca a pas tout fait manifestement.

Enfin j'ai mis la ligne rgb en touche, et maintenant, j'ai moins d'erreur au lancement, mais il m'en reste quelques unes liées d'une part au clavier, et l'autre a twm.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:
> 
> > Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols
> ...

 

l'avantage est que maintenant j'ai la couleur dans le xterm, mais j'ai toujours le fond noir dans twm et pas de menu. (j'imagine que j'aurais pas de problème si j'utilise un autre wm mais bon j'aimerais quand même régler la question)

Pour le bug du clavier je sais pas non plus comment le corriger, j'ai aucune pratiquement rien défini pour le clavier a part le driver et le modele.

----------

## UB|K

pour le clavier, as tu testé le fix avec XKEYSYMDB que je donne dans le howto? (si ça marche pas je sais pas...)

----------

## TGL

 *Quote:*   

> twm:  unable to open fontset "-adobe-helvetica-bold-r-normal--*-120-*-*-*-*-*-*"

 

Celle là elle se règle en installant media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi (ou bien -75dpi si c'est plus adapté à ton écran). 

Bon et puis faut bien sûr aussi avoir /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/ en FontPath dans le xorg.conf.

----------

## niin

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> pour le clavier, as tu testé le fix avec XKEYSYMDB que je donne dans le howto? (si ça marche pas je sais pas...)

 

ca ne marche pas  :Sad:  tant pis, ca n'a pas d'incidence

 *TGL wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   twm:  unable to open fontset "-adobe-helvetica-bold-r-normal--*-120-*-*-*-*-*-*" 
> 
> Celle là elle se règle en installant media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi (ou bien -75dpi si c'est plus adapté à ton écran). 
> 
> Bon et puis faut bien sûr aussi avoir /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/ en FontPath dans le xorg.conf.

 

les 100dpi étaient déja là ; j'ai rajouté les 75 et ca marche

merci  :Smile: 

maintenant j'ai la couleur et tout, c'est cool  :Very Happy: 

----------

## yesi

yo!

je dois avoir beaucoup de temps libre si je suis là... :Smile: 

je n'ai pas eu de probleme particulier...

c'est juste au démarrage, j'ai deux avertissements depuis xorg-x11-7

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * Starting Timidity Virtual Midi Sequencer ...                                                                     [ !! ]
> 
> * Starting X Font Server ...
> ...

 

----------

## TGL

 *yesi wrote:*   

> * Starting X Font Server ...
> 
> /sbin/start-stop-daemon: stat /usr/X11R6/bin/xfs: No such file or directory (No such file or directory)             [ !! ]

 

Il faudrait probablement que tu installes x11-apps/xfs si ça n'est pas déjà fait. Ça fait partie des nombreux trucs qui étaient dans le vaste x11-base/xorg-x11 avant, mais qui sont dans leur propre paquet maintenant.

----------

## yesi

merci TGL.

il faudrait que je fasse attention à tous ces nouveaux packages...

ce que je constate, c'est que mon "emerge" a quelque soucis:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge xdtv -vp
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

c'est l'apparition de "USE=" et de "LINGUAS="...

y a-t-il quelque chose que j'ai oublié dans cette migration?

et ayant l'habitude d'avoir le titre d' emerge dans un screen

 *Quote:*   

> Screen titles when using emerge
> 
> First of all, open up /usr/lib/portage/pym/output.py in your editor of choice.
> 
> Scroll down to xtermTitle on line 36.
> ...

 

je n'obtiens que le chemin du répertoire si je fais un C-a " avec le ce nouveau portage...

----------

## TGL

 *yesi wrote:*   

> ce que je constate, c'est que mon "emerge" a quelque soucis:
> 
> ...
> 
> c'est l'apparition de "USE=" et de "LINGUAS="...

 

« It's not a bug, it's a feature » (du nouveau portage). Bon, c'est effectivement un peu moins agréable à lire, mais ça  a l'avantage de signaler d'autres options que les USE flags qui étaient +/- cachées avant (comme LINGUAS dans ton exemple, ou bien VIDEO_CARDS et INPUT_DEVICES pour Xorg, etc.).

 *Quote:*   

> et ayant l'habitude d'avoir le titre d' emerge dans un screen
> 
> ...

 

Ah tiens, merci, je connaissais pas l'astuce. Et chez moi ça marche, avec un xtermTitle qui ressemble à ça (j'ai rajouté le truc à la fin quoi) : 

```
def xtermTitle(mystr):

   if havecolor and dotitles and os.environ.has_key("TERM") and sys.stderr.isatty():

      myt=os.environ["TERM"]

      legal_terms = ["xterm","Eterm","aterm","rxvt","screen","kterm","rxvt-unicode"]

      for term in legal_terms:

         if myt.startswith(term):

            sys.stderr.write("\x1b]2;"+str(mystr)+"\x07")

            sys.stderr.flush()

            break

      if myt.startswith("screen"):

         sys.stderr.write("\x1bk"+str(mystr)+"\x1b\\")

         sys.stderr.flush()
```

----------

## yesi

 *Quote:*   

> « It's not a bug, it's a feature » (du nouveau portage)

 

c'est ce que je me suis dit aussi au début après je pensais à un bogue... :Smile: 

j'imagine que c'est la suite du feature...

 *Quote:*   

>  eix beagle
> 
> * app-misc/beagle 
> 
>      Available versions:  !0.1.1 !0.1.2
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Ah tiens, merci, je connaissais pas l'astuce. Et chez moi ça marche, avec un xtermTitle qui ressemble à ça (j'ai rajouté le truc à la fin quoi) :

 

 :Smile: 

----------

## TGL

 *yesi wrote:*   

> j'imagine que c'est la suite du feature...
> 
>  *Quote:*    eix beagle      
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Il me semble qu'il faut :

 - PORTDIR_CACHE_METHOD="backport" dans /etc/eixrc

 - refaire un update-eix

À vérifier...

----------

## yesi

 *Quote:*   

> PORTDIR_CACHE_METHOD=none

 

a mieux marché chez moi que 

 *Quote:*   

> PORTDIR_CACHE_METHOD="backport"

 

mais ça rame pour le update-eix...

edit: finalement je suis passé à la version ~x86 de eix  et en effet, l'option  *Quote:*   

> PORTDIR_CACHE_METHOD="backport"

 

 est vraie pour cette version(0.5.1-r2) et portage-2.1_pre4-r1

edit: et les titres de emerge dans mon "screen" marche correctement (aucun rapport avec eix...)  :Smile: 

----------

## yesi

yo!

je constate aussi après ce passage, j'ai du mail à compiler certains packages et j'ai des erreurs du genre

 *Quote:*   

> cvs [login aborted]: end of file from server (consult above messages if any)
> 
> !!! ERROR: dev-libs/eet-9999 failed.
> 
> Call stack:
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/tightvnc-1.2.9-r1/work/vnc_unixsrc ...
> 
> /usr/portage/net-misc/tightvnc/tightvnc-1.2.9-r1.ebuild: line 41: xmkmf: command not found
> 
> !!! ERROR: net-misc/tightvnc-1.2.9-r1 failed.
> ...

 

c'est quoi ça  *Quote:*   

>  ebuild.sh, line 1894: Called dyn_compile
> 
> ebuild.sh, line 941: Called src_compile

 ?

merci d'avance.

----------

## TGL

 *yesi wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    ebuild.sh, line 1894: Called dyn_compile
> 
> ebuild.sh, line 941: Called src_compile ?

 

Bah c'est une pile d'appels... mais en Bash... c'est cool, non ?  :Smile: 

Bon, c'est affiché à des fins de deboggages des ebuilds, pas trop la peine que tu y prêtes attention. C'est ce qui est juste au dessus et juste en dessous qui compte en général.

Et ça nous écarte quand même pas mal du sujet de ce thread...

Pour en revenir à tes erreurs :

 - la première, bof, je sais pas... « Serveur indisponible, réessayer plus tard » peut-être ?

 - la seconde : « emerge x11-misc/xmkmf » (ça serait pas idiot qu'il soit en dépendance des choses qui en ont besoin ceci dit)

----------

## _droop_

 *TGL wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  - la seconde : « emerge x11-misc/xmkmf » (ça serait pas idiot qu'il soit en dépendance des choses qui en ont besoin ceci dit)

 

Bonjour,

En même temps les dits paquets doivent avoir virtual/x11 (=xorg 6.8.2 actuellement) en dépendance. xmkmf faisant partie de xorg 6.8.2 (=virtual/x11 sauf manipulation de l'utilisateur), il est normal que xmkmf ne soit pas en dépendance. Vivement que xorg 7 soit stable que tout ça soit remis à plat  :Smile: 

Bonne journée.

----------

## TGL

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

> En même temps les dits paquets doivent avoir virtual/x11 (=xorg 6.8.2 actuellement) en dépendance. xmkmf faisant partie de xorg 6.8.2 (=virtual/x11 sauf manipulation de l'utilisateur), il est normal que xmkmf ne soit pas en dépendance. Vivement que xorg 7 soit stable que tout ça soit remis à plat 

 

Non justement, c'est pas dans cet ordre là que ça marche : c'est quand tous (presque tous) les ebuilds auront leurs dépendances corrigées pour être compatibles avec le Xorg modulaire que celui ci pourra sortir du package.mask. Faire l'inverse serait tout simplement un désastre sans précédent, et c'est bien ça et seulement ça qui fait qu'il est encore masqué aujourd'hui.

Voir la progression de cette tâche ici :

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spyderous/broken_modular/broken_modular_progress.png

----------

## yesi

 *Quote:*   

>  - la seconde : « emerge x11-misc/xmkmf » (ça serait pas idiot qu'il soit en dépendance des choses qui en ont besoin ceci dit)

 

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "x11-misc/xmkmf".

pas grave...

 *Quote:*   

> Vivement que xorg 7 soit stable que tout ça soit remis à plat

 

yep!

----------

## TGL

 *yesi wrote:*   

> emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "x11-misc/xmkmf".

 

Ah tiens, exact. L'ebuild a disparu et xmkmf fait maintenant partie de x11-misc/imake. Au temps pour moi, c'est donc celui là qu'il faut installer.

----------

## yesi

hmm...après avoir installé x11-misc/imake et reemergé tightvnc

 *Quote:*   

> /bin/sh: gccmakedep: command not found
> 
> make[1]: *** [depend] Erreur 127
> 
> make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/tightvnc-1.2.9-r1/work/vnc_unixsrc/libvncauth'
> ...

 

bon ce n'est pas grave...

de toute façon ça sort du theme de ce topic... :Smile: 

----------

## TGL

 *yesi wrote:*   

> /bin/sh: gccmakedep: command not found

 

x11-misc/gccmakedep

 *Quote:*   

> de toute façon ça sort du theme de ce topic...

 

Les questions sur le comportement du nouveau Portage, oui, ça nous en écarte un peu, mais par contre les problème de compil' qui sont directement dûs au passage à X.org modulaire, comme celui là, je pense que c'est encore on-topic.

----------

## yesi

 :Smile: 

x11-misc/imake , x11-misc/gccmakedep et app-text/rman sont nécessaires pour pouvoir recompiler correctement tightvnc.

merci.

----------

## TGL

 *yesi wrote:*   

> x11-misc/imake , x11-misc/gccmakedep et app-text/rman sont nécessaires pour pouvoir recompiler correctement tightvnc.

 

Erf, en fait je viens de jeter un oeil à l'ebuild, et ces dépendances y sont déjà bel et bien, mais uniquement dans la version 1.3_alpha7. Bon enfin, ça t'épargne d'avoir à faire un bugreport pour les signaler donc  :Smile: 

----------

## Viiince

Hello tout le monde,

j'ai suivi le howto pour passer à Xorg 7, et déjà avec libdmx je suis confronté à un problème:

 *Quote:*   

> dmx.c:43:25: error: X11/Xlibint.h: No such file or directory
> 
> dmx.c:44:33: error: X11/extensions/Xext.h: No such file or directory
> 
> dmx.c:46:36: error: X11/extensions/extutil.h: No such file or directory

 

Mais en même temps je me dis c'est normal vu que j'ai tout viré de l'ancien X11  :Confused: 

Vous êtes sur qu'il faut faire le emerge -aCv xorg-x11 avant de mettre à jour vers la 7 ?

----------

## _droop_

Viiince : Bonjour,

Quand tu as cette erreur, les paquets "x11-proto/xextproto" et "x11-libs/libX11" sont ils déjà installés ?

Si oui, tu as les fichiers qui sont annoncés absents (/usr/include/X11/Xlibint.h /usr/include/X11/extensions/extutil.h) ?

Bon courage.

----------

## titoucha

Si jamais libX11 est deja présent recompiles là, j'ai eu ce petit problème et une recompilation de certains ebuild à résolu tout ça.

----------

## Viiince

@_droop_: alors oui j'ai bien ces paquets d'installé, mais je n'ai pas les deux fichiers demandés.

@titoucha: j'ai essayé de recompiler libX11, maintenant il me trouve pas le fichier keysymdef.h dans le ./configure  :Confused: 

----------

## TGL

 *Viiince wrote:*   

> maintenant il me trouve pas le fichier keysymdef.h dans le ./configure 

 

```
% qfile /usr/include/X11/keysymdef.h

x11-proto/xproto (/usr/include/X11/keysymdef.h)
```

----------

## titoucha

Il y a aussi dans ce cas là la commande equery.

```
# equery b keysymdef.h

[ Searching for file(s) keysymdef.h in *... ]

x11-proto/xproto-7.0.4 (/usr/include/X11/keysymdef.h)

```

ensuite tu recompiles xproto avant libX11 et si ainsi de suite pour toutes les erreurs qui apparaissent   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Viiince

Ouaip merci de l'astuce, c'est ce que je suis en train de faire et c'est trés trés chiant  :Mr. Green: 

M'enfin c'est pas grave j'ai tout mon temps  :Razz: 

En espérant que ça va pas merder sur la config après, enfin si jamais je reviendrai  :Laughing: 

----------

## Viiince

Bon bon, j'ai tout bien installé, mais je n'arrive pas à lancer Xorg  :Confused: 

Il crash sur cette erreur: "could not open default font 'fixed'"

Pourtant j'ai bien tout les FontPath dans mon xorg.conf (/usr/share/fonts/misc, 100dpi, 75dpi..)

J'ai lu quelque part que je devais installer font-alias, je l'ai installé, j'ai aussi vu qu'il fallait démarrer le script /etc/init.d/xfs, je l'ai fait, mais toujours rien...

Z'avez une idée ?

----------

## gulivert

Alors voil, la migration c'est faite sans acro, je n'ai pas l'air, au premiere abord, d'avoir trop de soucis, mise a part un probleme tres chiant, je n'ai plus d'accent avec mon clavier, et semblerait que la combinaison alt+crtl+Fn ne fonctionne plus non plus.

Quelque un a eu ce probleme ???

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir,

J'ai fais la migration vers xorg modulaire sur un portable en arch x86 j'ai pas rencontré trop de problèmes à part rman et d'autres paquets à installer manuellement. Seulement juste deux petites choses :

Il faudrait peut être rajouter au tuto un revdep-rebuild après la migration et perso mon touchpad ne fonctionne qu'avec le paquet synaptic en ~x86.

----------

## shmal

 *UB|K wrote:*   

>  *marvin rouge wrote:*   Merci UB|K pour ce howto.
> 
> J'ai bien galéré, à cause d'un problème avec eselect-opengl.
> 
> Donc, pour ceux en ~amd64, eselect-opengl-1.0.3, et des erreurs sur xorg-server, j'ai mis la solution que j'ai utilisée dans ce post 
> ...

 

Salut,

Chez moi, le script ne fonctionne pas... Il n'ajoute rien du tout dans les deux fichiers...

Et dans la doc gentoo, le fichier proposé à copier coller n'existe plus...

Comment faire ?

Merci !

----------

## Apsforps

C'est normal, X modulaire est passé en dans la branche instable donc il ne faut plus l'unmaské si tu es en ~x86.

----------

## UB|K

 *Apsforps wrote:*   

> C'est normal, X modulaire est passé en dans la branche instable donc il ne faut plus l'unmaské si tu es en ~x86.

 

tout à fait, je vais modifier le howto pour que ça apparaisse.

----------

## shmal

OK. Je suis en stable, comme faut-il donc faire pour l'emerger ?

un 

```
echo "x11-base/xorg-x11 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

 suffit ? (je ne pense pas...)

----------

## UB|K

 *shmal wrote:*   

> un 
> 
> ```
> echo "x11-base/xorg-x11 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> ```
> ...

 

non, il manque 288 paquets!!

voilà la liste des paquets (si quelqu'un à une solution plus élégante avec un zoli script, je prend):

```
app-doc/xorg-docs ~x86

app-doc/xorg-sgml-doctools ~x86

media-fonts/encodings ~x86

media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi ~x86

media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi ~x86

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-100dpi ~x86

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-75dpi ~x86

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1 ~x86

media-fonts/font-alias ~x86

media-fonts/font-arabic-misc ~x86

media-fonts/font-bh-100dpi ~x86

media-fonts/font-bh-75dpi ~x86

media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi ~x86

media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi ~x86

media-fonts/font-bh-ttf ~x86

media-fonts/font-bh-type1 ~x86

media-fonts/font-bitstream-100dpi ~x86

media-fonts/font-bitstream-75dpi ~x86

media-fonts/font-bitstream-speedo ~x86

media-fonts/font-bitstream-type1 ~x86

media-fonts/font-cronyx-cyrillic ~x86

media-fonts/font-cursor-misc ~x86

media-fonts/font-daewoo-misc ~x86

media-fonts/font-dec-misc ~x86

media-fonts/font-ibm-type1 ~x86

media-fonts/font-isas-misc ~x86

media-fonts/font-jis-misc ~x86

media-fonts/font-micro-misc ~x86

media-fonts/font-misc-cyrillic ~x86

media-fonts/font-misc-ethiopic ~x86

media-fonts/font-misc-meltho ~x86

media-fonts/font-misc-misc ~x86

media-fonts/font-mutt-misc ~x86

media-fonts/font-schumacher-misc ~x86

media-fonts/font-screen-cyrillic ~x86

media-fonts/font-sony-misc ~x86

media-fonts/font-sun-misc ~x86

media-fonts/font-util ~x86

media-fonts/font-winitzki-cyrillic ~x86

media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1 ~x86

media-libs/mesa ~x86

x11-apps/appres ~x86

x11-apps/bdftopcf ~x86

x11-apps/beforelight ~x86

x11-apps/bitmap ~x86

x11-apps/editres ~x86

x11-apps/fonttosfnt ~x86

x11-apps/fslsfonts ~x86

x11-apps/fstobdf ~x86

x11-apps/iceauth ~x86

x11-apps/ico ~x86

x11-apps/lbxproxy ~x86

x11-apps/listres ~x86

x11-apps/luit ~x86

x11-apps/mesa-progs ~x86

x11-apps/mkcfm ~x86

x11-apps/mkfontdir ~x86

x11-apps/mkfontscale ~x86

x11-apps/oclock ~x86

x11-apps/proxymngr ~x86

x11-apps/rgb ~x86

x11-apps/rstart ~x86

x11-apps/scripts ~x86

x11-apps/sessreg ~x86

x11-apps/setxkbmap ~x86

x11-apps/showfont ~x86

x11-apps/smproxy ~x86

x11-wm/twm ~x86

x11-apps/viewres ~x86

x11-apps/x11perf ~x86

x11-apps/xauth ~x86

x11-apps/xbiff ~x86

x11-apps/xcalc ~x86

x11-apps/xclipboard ~x86

x11-apps/xclock ~x86

x11-apps/xcmsdb ~x86

x11-apps/xconsole ~x86

x11-apps/xcursorgen ~x86

x11-apps/xdbedizzy ~x86

x11-apps/xditview ~x86

x11-apps/xdm ~x86

x11-apps/xdpyinfo ~x86

x11-apps/xdriinfo ~x86

x11-apps/xedit ~x86

x11-apps/xev ~x86

x11-apps/xeyes ~x86

x11-apps/xf86dga ~x86

x11-apps/xfd ~x86

x11-apps/xfindproxy ~x86

x11-apps/xfontsel ~x86

x11-apps/xfs ~x86

x11-apps/xfsinfo ~x86

x11-apps/xfwp ~x86

x11-apps/xgamma ~x86

x11-apps/xgc ~x86

x11-apps/xhost ~x86

x11-apps/xinit ~x86

x11-apps/xkbcomp ~x86

x11-apps/xkbevd ~x86

x11-apps/xkbprint ~x86

x11-apps/xkbutils ~x86

x11-apps/xkill ~x86

x11-apps/xload ~x86

x11-apps/xlogo ~x86

x11-apps/xlsatoms ~x86

x11-apps/xlsclients ~x86

x11-apps/xlsfonts ~x86

x11-apps/xmag ~x86

x11-apps/xman ~x86

x11-apps/xmessage ~x86

x11-apps/xmh ~x86

x11-apps/xmodmap ~x86

x11-apps/xmore ~x86

x11-apps/xphelloworld ~x86

x11-apps/xplsprinters ~x86

x11-apps/xpr ~x86

x11-apps/xprehashprinterlist ~x86

x11-apps/xprop ~x86

x11-apps/xrandr ~x86

x11-apps/xrdb ~x86

x11-apps/xrefresh ~x86

x11-apps/xrx ~x86

x11-apps/xset ~x86

x11-apps/xsetmode ~x86

x11-apps/xsetpointer ~x86

x11-apps/xsetroot ~x86

x11-apps/xsm ~x86

x11-apps/xstdcmap ~x86

x11-apps/xtrap ~x86

x11-apps/xvidtune ~x86

x11-apps/xvinfo ~x86

x11-apps/xwd ~x86

x11-apps/xwininfo ~x86

x11-apps/xwud ~x86

>=x11-base/kdrive-6 ~x86

x11-base/xorg-server ~x86

>=x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0.0_rc0 ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-acecad ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-aiptek ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-calcomp ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-citron ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-digitaledge ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-dmc ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-dynapro ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-elo2300 ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-elographics ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-fpit ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-hyperpen ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-jamstudio ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-joystick ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-magellan ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-magictouch ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-microtouch ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mutouch ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-palmax ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-penmount ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-spaceorb ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-summa ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-tek4957 ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-ur98 ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-vmmouse ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-void ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128 ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740 ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810 ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-newport ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3 ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sunbw2 ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-suncg14 ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-suncg3 ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-suncg6 ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sunffb ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sunleo ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-suntcx ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-via ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo ~x86

x11-libs/libdmx ~x86

x11-libs/libdrm ~x86

x11-libs/libfontenc ~x86

x11-libs/libFS ~x86

x11-libs/libICE ~x86

x11-libs/liblbxutil ~x86

x11-libs/liboldX ~x86

x11-libs/libSM ~x86

x11-libs/libX11 ~x86

x11-libs/libXau ~x86

x11-libs/libXaw ~x86

x11-libs/libXcomposite ~x86

x11-libs/libXcursor ~x86

x11-libs/libXdamage ~x86

x11-libs/libXdmcp ~x86

x11-libs/libXevie ~x86

x11-libs/libXext ~x86

x11-libs/libXfixes ~x86

x11-libs/libXfont ~x86

x11-libs/libXfontcache ~x86

x11-libs/libXft ~x86

x11-libs/libXi ~x86

x11-libs/libXinerama ~x86

x11-libs/libxkbfile ~x86

x11-libs/libxkbui ~x86

x11-libs/libXmu ~x86

x11-libs/libXp ~x86

x11-libs/libXpm ~x86

x11-libs/libXprintAppUtil ~x86

x11-libs/libXprintUtil ~x86

x11-libs/libXrandr ~x86

x11-libs/libXrender ~x86

x11-libs/libXres ~x86

x11-libs/libXScrnSaver ~x86

x11-libs/libXt ~x86

x11-libs/libXTrap ~x86

x11-libs/libXtst ~x86

x11-libs/libXv ~x86

x11-libs/libXvMC ~x86

x11-libs/libXxf86dga ~x86

x11-libs/libXxf86misc ~x86

x11-libs/libXxf86vm ~x86

x11-libs/xtrans ~x86

x11-misc/gccmakedep ~x86

x11-misc/imake ~x86

x11-misc/lndir ~x86

x11-misc/makedepend ~x86

x11-misc/util-macros ~x86

x11-misc/xbitmaps ~x86

x11-misc/xkbdata ~x86

x11-misc/xkeyboard-config ~x86

x11-misc/xorg-cf-files ~x86

x11-proto/bigreqsproto ~x86

x11-proto/compositeproto ~x86

x11-proto/damageproto ~x86

x11-proto/dmxproto ~x86

x11-proto/evieext ~x86

x11-proto/fixesproto ~x86

x11-proto/fontcacheproto ~x86

x11-proto/fontsproto ~x86

x11-proto/glproto ~x86

x11-proto/inputproto ~x86

x11-proto/kbproto ~x86

x11-proto/printproto ~x86

x11-proto/randrproto ~x86

x11-proto/recordproto ~x86

x11-proto/renderproto ~x86

x11-proto/resourceproto ~x86

x11-proto/scrnsaverproto ~x86

x11-proto/trapproto ~x86

x11-proto/videoproto ~x86

x11-proto/xcmiscproto ~x86

x11-proto/xextproto ~x86

x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto ~x86

x11-proto/xf86dgaproto ~x86

x11-proto/xf86driproto ~x86

x11-proto/xf86miscproto ~x86

x11-proto/xf86rushproto ~x86

x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto ~x86

x11-proto/xineramaproto ~x86

x11-proto/xproto ~x86

x11-proto/xproxymanagementprotocol ~x86

x11-themes/gentoo-xcursors ~x86

x11-themes/xcursor-themes ~x86

```

----------

## truc

ça peut t'aider:), c'est le même principe:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Modular_Xorg#Unmask_xorg-x11

tu supprimes juste la ligne concernant package.unmask dans un des deux scripts  :Smile: 

----------

## Viiince

Hello les gens, voilà je viens de passer à Xorg modulaire (après une réinstall complète), et seulement j'ai un problème de font, elle est toute laide !

Je vous mets un screen en lien (trop grand pr être mis en image)

http://zecmerquise.free.fr/files/sp1.png

Vous avez une idée ?

----------

## UB|K

 *Viiince wrote:*   

> Vous avez une idée ?

 

difficile à dire sans plus d'infos, peut être une erreur dans la config de xorg...

fais voir le résultat de:

```
grep -i font /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

----------

## PabOu

essaye ca :

```
emerge corefonts -av
```

----------

## Viiince

c'est bon merci, j'ai mis les corefonts et ça roule  :Smile: 

----------

## yesi

dernièrement une mise à jour de xorg-server et x11-proto/compositeproto m'a donné des erreurs qui sont :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>     xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(azerty)" };
> 
>     xkb_types                { include "complete" };
> ...

 

et une recherche m'a donné comme réponse 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-447805-highlight-xkeyboard+keymap.html

mais je n'ai pas trop compris et n'ai pas entrepris quoique soit.

donc mon problème est toujours là.

les conséquences de ces erreurs sont les suivantes:

je peux lancer un WM mais l'affichage d'une application(par exemple firefox) est plus ou moins correcte certains texts disparaissent ou apparaissent quand je passe la souris dessus... et certaines applications plantent tout simplement.

j'ai besoin de vos éclaircissements.

merci d'avance.

edit1 :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "InputDevice"
> 
>         Identifier  "Keyboard0"
> ...

 

----------

## yesi

bon le probleme reste entier alors je suis repassé à =x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r3

et donc, j'ai retouvé un affichage correct et surtout retrouver toutes mes touches de clavier.

malgré cela,ce petit soucis ci-joint était là bien avant :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:
> 
> > Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols
> ...

 

je n'ai pas trouvé une solution simple pour ce dernier.

je sais. ce n'est pas une solution adéquate au probleme mais pour l'instant je me contente de cela; sachant qu'hier après "bidoullage" j'ai perdu certaines touches de clavier et divers problemes d'affichage me préoccupaient pas mal, ce qui m'a poussé à revenir à un système vieux d'une semaine... :Smile:  et bloquer mon server X à =x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r3 pour éviter la version 1.0.99.2.

le backup, ça sert!

----------

## Argian

 *yesi wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Section "InputDevice"
> 
>         Identifier  "Keyboard0"
> ...

 Je ne sais pas si ça a un rapport ou si c'est une erreur lors du copier/coller, mais l'option c'est CoreKeyboard, pas CoreKeyboarde  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## ercete

Hello,

je met sur le tapis ma ptite touche de galère...

J'ai reçu hier soir une tablette graphique wacom graphire4.

Pour le moment j'arrive à la faire *presque* tourner  :Smile: 

Le driver a l'air de bien tourner mais ce que je me demandais c'est :

que mettre dans la variable INPUTDEVICES ??

et qu'est-ce que cela change au niveau configuration ?

----------

## yesi

 *Argian wrote:*   

>  *yesi wrote:*    *Quote:*   
> 
> Section "InputDevice"
> 
>         Identifier  "Keyboard0"
> ...

 

c'est juste une erreur de ma part.

Mais non, ce n'est pas lié avec 

 *Quote:*   

> The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:
> 
> > Warning: Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols
> 
> > Ignoring extra symbols
> ...

 

qui est toujours là...

edit: problème dû à nvidia pas encore mie à jour par rapport à cette version de xorg-server

----------

## _droop_

Bonjour,

Une petite note pour ceux qui avait mis : VIDEO_CARDS="ati" dans leur make.conf.

L'ebuild de xorg a été changé et maintenant, les ati ont été séparées en 3 catégories : mach64, r128 et radeon. Si vous ne mettez pas à jour la variable dans make.conf, portage va vouloir installer tous les pilotes vidéos disponibles (avec peût être des problèmes de dépendances ou un passage à la version 7.1 béta de xorg).

Voilà.

----------

